# apache (routeur problème résolu)

## fb99

j'ai installer apache et il marche très bien, sauf que quand je me connecte à mon site (iawl.no-ip.com) je me connecte à mon routeur et j'aimerais bien me connecter à mon site.

J'ai changé le port de mon routeur et je le mis sur le port 90 mais toujours le même problème.

Je me demande si je dois pas rajouter qqch dans mon apache.confLast edited by fb99 on Sun Apr 27, 2003 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Ne serait-ce pas plutot dans la conf de ton routeur que tu devrais indiquer que tout ce qui arrive comme requête sur le port 80 doit être automatiquement redirigé vers ton serve web local (genre 192.168.0.1), en gros faire du PAT sur le routeur.

----------

## fb99

je peux faire du Nat mais il me semble pas que je peux faire du Pat.

----------

## arlequin

Faut voir dans les specs de ton routeur... c'est quoi donc comme marque/modèle ?

----------

## fb99

un zyxel, prestige 650-ME-11, je me suis renseigné et le Nat supporte le Pat

mais je sais pas comment faire pour le configurer

----------

## fb99

est-ce que vous pourriez essayer d'aller sur http://iawl.no-ip.com

----------

## DuduleToul

Ca marche po desole (19 h 09 en France)

----------

## fb99

c'est quoi le message d'erreur.

Essaye de te connecter au port 50 http://iawl.no-ip.com:50

et essaye http://iawl.homelinux.com:50

----------

## HuGoBioS

pas d'erreur sur le port 80, juste rien au bout

par cotnre sur le port 50 il demande login et pass

----------

## DuF

Qd je parle de pat, ça se trouve dans la conf de routeur c'est sans doute dans le menu du NAT, souvent c'est mélangé, même si techniquement ce n'est pas la même chose.

En tout cas amha le problème vient de là !

----------

## fb99

c'était avec quelle adresse, la 1er ou la 2ème?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> HuGoBioS
> 
> pas d'erreur sur le port 80, juste rien au bout 
> ...

 

----------

## fb99

quand je vais sur la configuration de nat voilà ce que j'ai? Est ce que qqn vois ce que je peux faire

```

   Start Port No.   End Port No.   IP Address

1   All ports      All ports      0.0.0.0

2   0         0         0.0.0.0

3   0         0         0.0.0.0

4   0         0         0.0.0.0

5   0         0         0.0.0.0

6   0         0         0.0.0.0

...

```

----------

## DuF

Je pense que tu devrais faire une ligne du genre : 

```
2   80         80         192.168.0.1 
```

En remplaçant bien sûr l'adresse 192.168.0.1 par l'adresse de ton PC qui a le serv web.

----------

## fb99

je dois faire un ping mon_nom_d'ordi pour savoir mon adresse?

----------

## DuduleToul

fait ifconfig  :Smile: 

----------

## Nectroom

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> je dois faire un ping mon_nom_d'ordi pour savoir mon adresse?

 

Oui mais regarder aussi a ne pas utiliser de dhcp dans ce cas pour cette machine.

Chez moi j'arrive bien sur ton serveur via le port 80   10h37 ( Belgique )  

( sur la page par defaut de Apache )

----------

## fb99

je l'ai ajouté mais c'est marche toujours pas

----------

## Nectroom

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> je l'ai ajouté mais c'est marche toujours pas

 

De chez moi ça passe en tout cas  :Smile: 

regarde à bien vider de cache de ton navigateur 

( j'ai deja eu ce genre de problème avec mozilla  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## fb99

de quoi, tu vois la page d'accueil apache?

----------

## Nectroom

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> de quoi, tu vois la page d'accueil apache?

 

Oui  :Smile: 

----------

## fb99

oh et là tu la vois encore parce que j'ai cru que ça marchais pas et j'ai changé qqch.

en tout cas merci  :Laughing: 

----------

## Nectroom

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> oh et là tu la vois encore parce que j'ai cru que ça marchais pas et j'ai changé qqch.
> 
> en tout cas merci 

 

oui ça passe encore  :Smile: 

et ce aussi bien avec mozilla que avec Konqueror .

bon boulot    :Razz: 

----------

## fb99

merci beaucoup pour votre aide les gars   :Razz: 

----------

## DuduleToul

en effet la premiere adresse que tu as donne marche   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

Effectivement ça marche pour la première adresse celle sur le port 80.

----------

